# New here need advice on 2wheel walk behind tractor



## aliaj00

Hi Guys,

I am new here. I got a 2 acre land with a new house and I am planning on having a garden. I am looking into getting some sort of mechanized tools for doing the hard work. I was looking at the Chinese 2 wheel walk behind tractors like df-15 or df-12 with the single cylinder diesel with the plow and the tiller.

Does anyone have any advice on them?

They Are cheap on alibaba and with both tiller and plow between 1500$ and 2000$

Are they legal in the USA as I cannot find any info on them.

The land I am planning is not to big so a 4wheel tractor will be overkill and to get the rear tine tiller 800$ seems like a lot of money for an underpowered tool

Please help me with advices if possible.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum. Be careful you don't be ordering a Dong-Feng 15 Short range ballistic missile from the PRC. The df-15
Have you looked at a BCS or a used Gravely, if you can find one.


----------



## bontai Joe

I'd be looking at a used BCS, Gravely or Troy Bilt tiller because they are much easier to get replacement parts for. All three are time tested proven designs. The Gravely machines offer the greatest assortment of attachments from rotary mowers, reel mowers, tillers, power brooms, snow blowers, front blades, sickle bar mowers, and the incredibly dangerous rotary saw meant to cut down trees.


----------



## sheenist

Alija00: What about lawn mowing? Do you ned something for both lawn and garden work? If only garden work, I would recommend a nice used 8 HP Troybilt tiller. Parts are easily available, although rarely needed. Same basic design for 50 or more years. The reason there are good used ones available, they often outlast the owners. Good luck.
Sheenist


----------



## aliaj00

I looked at wiki about volume production and YouTube about the Chinese copies of 2 wheeled tractors and it looked like they copied European USA and Japan models a lot and merged some aspects into that lineage. I liked the water cooled heavy duty cast iron Diesel engine they have it looks very serviceable with little mechanical tools. I looked and grillo and they seem very nice but plowing get ok after 4000$ Or more and I guess the serviceability is more complex for a user so ownership looks like it will cost even more. 

The Chinese looks like they are selling close to 200k a year combined. I guess there will be parts and knowledge to repair them. Pity USA EU lost the capability to produce cheap 2wheel tractors but this is the reality. 
I will look to get some manuals part lists about them before deciding.

I cannot believe that nobody has a comparable cast iron diesel at that price range in the USA or 500$ more than them. it looks like those are 50~60 technologies.

=Tim


----------



## aliaj00

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Be careful you don't be ordering a Dong-Feng 15 Short range ballistic missile from the PRC. The df-15
> Have you looked at a BCS or a used Gravely, if you can find one.


Hahahahhaaha I did not thought of that. The 15kw engine looked like a good compromise. 

=Tim


----------



## bmaverick

There are many more modern 2-wheel tractors coming out of Europe and eastern Europe. 

Yanmar, Kubota, Mitsubishi, Shibaura are all great machines at 12Hp to almost 30Hp.

I live about 12 miles from the original Montgomery Wards store that started it all. Back in the day, they offered a 5Hp Walkbehind tractor. It was made by Simplicy.

It could be used as a walkbehind or as a riding tractor with the seat too! 










A Yanmar diesel 2 wheel tractor would do the job nicely.

Yanmar has a wide range of tillers from power tillers used by professional farmers to walk-behind tillers that are used by hobby farmers.
Tillers｜Agriculture｜YANMAR


















The Yanmars are made in Japan and India. And Yanmar offers PTO drive and belt drive too. 

The Yanmar isn't a wimpy machine by any means. This video really shows how well it can perform in a harsh Ag environment.





AND, IF a person is a handy-man and clever, the 2-wheel can be modified to a 4-wheel by doing this. Amazing the power these Yanmar, Kubota and Mitsubishi machines can be. And we wonder how 2nd and 3rd world Ag gets food to our tables here in the USA and the EU. It's these small machines with great power! These seem to be better than an SCUT machine.






Here is the MODERN EU machines.

Another 2WD to 4WD conversion. AND this one can be switched back to 2WD use easily.

Bucher KT10 Quattro


----------



## aliaj00

bmaverick said:


> There are many more modern 2-wheel tractors coming out of Europe and eastern Europe.
> 
> Yanmar, Kubota, Mitsubishi, Shibaura are all great machines at 12Hp to almost 30Hp.
> 
> I live about 12 miles from the original Montgomery Wards store that started it all. Back in the day, they offered a 5Hp Walkbehind tractor. It was made by Simplicy.
> 
> It could be used as a walkbehind or as a riding tractor with the seat too!
> 
> View attachment 71235
> 
> 
> A Yanmar diesel 2 wheel tractor would do the job nicely.
> 
> Yanmar has a wide range of tillers from power tillers used by professional farmers to walk-behind tillers that are used by hobby farmers.
> Tillers｜Agriculture｜YANMAR
> View attachment 71236
> 
> 
> View attachment 71237
> 
> 
> The Yanmars are made in Japan and India. And Yanmar offers PTO drive and belt drive too.
> 
> The Yanmar isn't a wimpy machine by any means. This video really shows how well it can perform in a harsh Ag environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, IF a person is a handy-man and clever, the 2-wheel can be modified to a 4-wheel by doing this. Amazing the power these Yanmar, Kubota and Mitsubishi machines can be. And we wonder how 2nd and 3rd world Ag gets food to our tables here in the USA and the EU. It's these small machines with great power! These seem to be better than an SCUT machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the MODERN EU machines.
> 
> Another 2WD to 4WD conversion. AND this one can be switched back to 2WD use easily.
> 
> Bucher KT10 Quattro


Yes the yanmar looks identical to the Chinese single piston Diesel engine, probably they had cooperated. Do they sell the 2wheeled yanmar in USA I don’t plan to garden more then 1200 square meters so that one looks perfect.

thanks a lot for the help😊

PS: East European ag was done with mostly DT75 tractors and they are still used in some places.


----------



## aliaj00

aliaj00 said:


> Yes the yanmar looks identical to the Chinese single piston Diesel engine, probably they had cooperated. Do they sell the 2wheeled yanmar in USA I don’t plan to garden more then 1200 square meters so that one looks perfect.
> 
> thanks a lot for the help😊
> 
> PS: East European ag was done with mostly DT75 tractors and they are still used in some places.


But then again the 2wheeled tractor is perfect for big garden and personal use.


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> Yes the yanmar looks identical to the Chinese single piston Diesel engine, probably they had cooperated. Do they sell the 2wheeled yanmar in USA I don’t plan to garden more then 1200 square meters so that one looks perfect.
> 
> thanks a lot for the help😊
> 
> PS: East European ag was done with mostly DT75 tractors and they are still used in some places.


Poking around, it seems BCS uses the Yanmar diesel engines.
Vermont BCS Professional 853D 10hp Yanmar Diesel Roto Tiller 

Should you have a riding mower already, then one of these would be cost wise to consider. 
TILLER - Tow Behind ATV & Garden Tractor - 11" Dia Tines - 5 Hp - 36" Till Width | eBay 

Not sure where you are located, but really look at this one for $750 and all the attachments! 








Gravely L C8 Walkbehind Tractor Sulky & Cultivator 1969 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gravely L C8 Walkbehind Tractor Sulky & Cultivator 1969 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> But then again the 2wheeled tractor is perfect for big garden and personal use.


Here's another brand 









extra large bolt | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for extra large bolt at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## aliaj00

bmaverick said:


> Here's another brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra large bolt | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for extra large bolt at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



I am in north east PA so it’s far. I will see if I can buy the Chinese single diesel walk behind tractor and see if I can rig a PTO on it.


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> Yes the yanmar looks identical to the Chinese single piston Diesel engine, probably they had cooperated. Do they sell the 2wheeled yanmar in USA I don’t plan to garden more then 1200 square meters so that one looks perfect.
> 
> thanks a lot for the help😊
> 
> PS: East European ag was done with mostly DT75 tractors and they are still used in some places.


Largest Walk-Behind Tractors in the USA ...






Earth Tools: Walk-behind Tractors, Professional Garden Tools


Largest North American dealership for BCS and Grillo Walk-behind tractors & implements, parts & service, deep inventory, discounted prices. We ship worldwide.



www.earthtools.com


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> I am in north east PA so it’s far. I will see if I can buy the Chinese single diesel walk behind tractor and see if I can rig a PTO on it.


Cool. You live near Joe here on the forums. He's in the Poconos.

For the price of a 2-wheel walk-behind tractor, an SCUT CAT-0 or CAT-1 may be a cost advantage and down the road, better resell. 

Now, with the craze of the 90s and into the early 2000s, there were these walk-behind modern mowers. Wasn't sure if these COULD be modified into walk-behind tractors. The Cub Cadet models look very attractive to do this. Likewise with some Toros too. The mover deck can be removed and something placed below to be belt driven. 

On the web, the BEST walk-behind tractor forum is a sister site of ours here by Carbon Media check it out! 









Walk Behind Garden Tractor Forum


Forum for one wheeled, two wheeled, and three wheeled walk behind garden tractors and implements.




gardentractortalk.com


----------



## bontai Joe

aliaj00 said:


> I am in north east PA so it’s far. I will see if I can buy the Chinese single diesel walk behind tractor and see if I can rig a PTO on it.


Hi neighbor! I'm in the Poconos, west of Stroudsburg. I've been following this thread and it seems you are very interested in getting a diesel machine, instead of gas and that is fine. I own an old gasoline engine Troy-Bilt tiller and I tend to favor them for the kind of work you have described. The "Horse" tiller in the 1980's and the early 1990's was set up as a PTO machine with the tiller section made to be removed and other attachments installed, like a wood chipper, electrical generator, and as log splitter. I bought mine just before these came out. You seem confident in being able to get parts for a Chinese machine, and as I have zero experience with them, I can't really advise either way. I have seen at a distance, some Chinese tillers being used during my travels in the Philippines. Those machines are replacing the water buffalo's pulling a single plow thru the rice fields. BMaverick has a good point in that some of these 2 wheel tractors can cost as much as a 4 wheel machine that might be more versatile and have higher resale value down the road. Is there a specific reason you want to go with 2 wheels vs. a 4 wheel machine? I ask this because I am of an age where my being able to sit allows me to work much longer.


----------



## aliaj00

Yes I see the point. The only issue is the money. I cannot afford a lot of money for repairs “the usual struggle” so I thought a new 2 wheeler will go a few year without repairs compared to an old 4 wheel tractor. I can perform most repairs myself but the part/availability cost are there still. 

What can I realistically get with 3 thousand top for tractor and tiller?

I bought a riding lawnmower before thinking about the tractor, as that it was all I knew at that time.

Now that I am adjusting my priorities it looks like a mistake I did.

Tim


----------



## aliaj00

Hi Joe I am on Canadensis 🙂
I have a brand new club cadet 22hp riding lawnmower
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...erm=4585375807245420&utm_content=All Products 

Is it safe to rig a small plow behind. Will it brake the transmission? 
That’s the biggest worry that I have.

Tim


----------



## bontai Joe

Your Cub Cadet is a nice mower, but it won't tolerate pulling a plow, or tiller or any other ground engaging attachments. A rough "rule of thumb" is to look at the rear wheels. If they are held on with 4 or 5 (or more) bolts, then you are looking at a garden tractor designed to plow and till. You will see that your tractor's rear wheels are held in place with a single clip on a keyed shaft. Here is a link to Troy Bilt's top of the line tiller, a modern version of my 1979 machine: Big Red Garden Tiller - 21AE682W766 | Troy-Bilt US


----------



## aliaj00

I see, 😅well I had to try and ask. So what remains to do is to work it the old style with hand tools as much as I can. And save money for next year, so I can buy a small 4 wheel tractor, and not waste money and use it for different tasks.

Tim


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> Hi Joe I am on Canadensis 🙂
> I have a brand new club cadet 22hp riding lawnmower
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/cub-cadet-xt1-enduro-series-46-in-riding-mower-1110274?cm_mmc=feed-_-BingShopping-_-Product-_-1110274&msclkid=1f59896976ec1de1a83de95c5d25acfe&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - All Products&utm_term=4585375807245420&utm_content=All Products
> 
> Is it safe to rig a small plow behind. Will it brake the transmission?
> That’s the biggest worry that I have.
> 
> Tim


Tim, 

My neighbor has that same machine. He too wanted a tractor. He did get a Ford 1500 on the cheap. 

His plan was to pull an ATV tiller behind his CC-XT1. 



https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200622251_200622251



or like this one behind a lawn tractor like yours! 



Products > Multi-Fit Tow Behind Tiller


(same thing as a Sears ... https://www.sears.com/craftsman-universal-rear-tiller/p-07125244000P )





























AND after you get the rear pull-along tiller, you need to upgrade to the XT1 front loader.


----------



## bmaverick

Watch the entire vid or just start at the 5min mark.


----------



## bmaverick

Cub Cadet XT1 with rear attachments


----------



## aliaj00

So nice, thanks a lot 😊😊😊😊 will it help if the garden has not been plowed previously I am converting a piece of land that had trees and roots.

Tim


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> So nice, thanks a lot 😊😊😊😊 will it help if the garden has not been plowed previously I am converting a piece of land that had trees and roots.
> 
> Tim


Tim, OUCH. Trees and tree roots. I'm dealing with that right now at my recent place for the past 3 years. You need a notched disc harrow. Yes, the XT1 can pull one of those too. 

Look at the agrifab disc harrow. Cost wise, it's a robust solution. Get the notched disc and not the smooth type. Notch type will SNAP those roots under the soil. In about 5 years it would all be chopped into nice little pieces for compost.


----------



## aliaj00

Hemm that looks so attractive 😁. I will try as soon as the snow melts down.

Tim


----------



## aliaj00

Hi Guys,

I ended up buying Home DepotPowermate Rear Tine Tiller.https://www.homedepot.com/p/18-in-212-cc-Gas-Rear-Tine-Tiller-YRTT212/313942883

I am pissed off from limited options but I needed the garden. It works so far, just you have to really push it to move forward. Will keep an eye for used tractors and see if I will be lucky.

=Tim


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I ended up buying Home DepotPowermate Rear Tine Tiller.https://www.homedepot.com/p/18-in-212-cc-Gas-Rear-Tine-Tiller-YRTT212/313942883
> 
> I am pissed off from limited options but I needed the garden. It works so far, just you have to really push it to move forward. Will keep an eye for used tractors and see if I will be lucky.
> 
> =Tim


Go back to the HD and state, the 

Self-propelled forward and reverse
is not working properly as advertised. Either they fix it or get a 100% REFUND. 

I have no issues with my Poland Pro/Cub Cadet machine.


----------



## SidecarFlip

bmaverick said:


> Go back to the HD and state, the
> 
> Self-propelled forward and reverse
> is not working properly as advertised. Either they fix it or get a 100% REFUND.
> 
> I have no issues with my Poulan Pro/Cub Cadet machine.


Fixed it for you young man... Something certainly isn't right. Never seen one without a powered forward and reverse.


----------



## pogobill

If it was assembled at the Home Depot, the actuating cables may be too loose.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I don't consider any box store 'associates' to be very cognizant at assembly, most are pretty inept.


----------



## aliaj00

SidecarFlip said:


> I don't consider any box store 'associates' to be very cognizant at assembly, most are pretty inept.


Yep I fixed it was the cable 😅


----------



## aliaj00

aliaj00 said:


> Yep I fixed it was the cable 😅


Thanks a lot guys, this forum is awesome


----------



## aliaj00

Hi Guys, I need to do the French drain around the house, for the basement is flooded. Also need to remove trees from the back yard ~20. I got a offer for a ls2501 with bh77 and front loader la525 and 66” bucket. I need to bite the bullet as cannot afford to get someone to do all the stuff and fix other time consuming things around. Is2501 a good tractor? Is the front bucket ok for snow removal during winter and moving dirt during the digging of the French drain? Does it hold its value after I finish with it I will want to sell.

=Tim


----------



## SidecarFlip

The cost of a tractor will far exceed paying any contractor to do it. Keep that in mind.


----------



## aliaj00

SidecarFlip said:


> The cost of a tractor will far exceed paying any contractor to do it. Keep that in mind.


They asked my neighbor around 15k for the drainage and the work is smaller then what I have. And it was 4 years ago I believe. Also they where asking min 300$ for a tree root removal I have at least 20 to clear the garden. So IF I can do it myself and sell the tractor I might end up losing around 4k$ but I will do a good job with the French drain and the trees and fix the homestead.
Does it sound ok 🤔 is it worthwhile?


----------



## aliaj00

aliaj00 said:


> They asked my neighbor around 15k for the drainage and the work is smaller then what I have. And it was 4 years ago I believe. Also they where asking min 300$ for a tree root removal I have at least 20 to clear the garden. So IF I can do it myself and sell the tractor I might end up losing around 4k$ but I will do a good job with the French drain and the trees and fix the homestead.
> Does it sound ok 🤔 is it worthwhile?


It contractors do a bad job I will find myself in a bad place. Fighting the contractors and no money left. The previous owner said they had the French drain but it is not working.


----------



## bmaverick

aliaj00 said:


> They asked my neighbor around 15k for the drainage and the work is smaller then what I have. And it was 4 years ago I believe. Also they where asking min 300$ for a tree root removal I have at least 20 to clear the garden. So IF I can do it myself and sell the tractor I might end up losing around 4k$ but I will do a good job with the French drain and the trees and fix the homestead.
> Does it sound ok 🤔 is it worthwhile?


You will either break even or sell the tractor with backhoe for more!

Otherwise, a mini-excavator is another option for trees, french drains, and with the arm & scoop off, it has a front blade for snow.










The VIO17 is the smallest, yet it can keep pace well enough to the larger brother the VIO30 for a 30 run.










Small enough to pull with a Subaru, Jeep, SUV or small truck.


----------



## aliaj00

bmaverick said:


> You will either break even or sell the tractor with backhoe for more!
> 
> Otherwise, a mini-excavator is another option for trees, french drains, and with the arm & scoop off, it has a front blade for snow.
> 
> View attachment 77979
> 
> 
> The VIO17 is the smallest, yet it can keep pace well enough to the larger brother the VIO30 for a 30 run.
> 
> View attachment 77987
> 
> 
> Small enough to pull with a Subaru, Jeep, SUV or small truck.
> View attachment 77988


Thank you so much for your help. I was thinking of the mini-excavator. I will use the tractor to fix the garden too. I can possibly hook a gen set if needed on the pto . I found Chinese 1T ones on northern tools for 17k but given the economy I don’t want to get caught with something without spare parts. Also I am waiting a raise on my daily job. If I get it, I will think about keeping the tractor. I know is too much but better have tools then not. I also have a pickup truck and a trailer that I got last year. I am a newbie and learning as I go. The tractor looks like a Swiss knife, mini excavator more like a precision tool. I am not that precise. And I will need to move the trees and rocks to store for the stove and make a ramp for car/truck repairs together with a concrete water tank for the garden . I have seen people use the front loader for that. The tractors looks heavier and more stable to tolerate my mistake.

probably I am over my head, but I am a quick learner.


----------



## aliaj00

Got news from dealer the ls2501 will be ready by end of month 😩


----------

